# Your favorite gun?



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

That's a pretty tough question for some, I'm sure.

Mine has to be a 250/3000 savage in a model 99A carbine. I picked it up at a gun shop about fifteen years ago, "new in the box" no less, even if it had been discontinued years prior. The only add on was a set of Lyman peep sights.

It immediately became the favorite, even if it fell behind what I picked up for hunting whatever I had in mind. It was the one I grabbed when I was just kicking around for fun. Many coyotes and a few deer have fallen to it's bark. It fit pretty well in a scabbard... not quite as well as a "94" but better than the rest I had.

Probably Jack O'connor had a lot to do with it. As a kid my neighbor used to give me his Outdoor Life magazines. Jack was the gun editor, soon to be followed by Jim Carmichael. Probably my 270 would follow as a #2.


----------



## BuckBall (Dec 26, 2005)

My favorite "gun" is that of the Marlin 336 in .30-30. I've been a lever gunner for many years, have handloaded this cartridge in all sorts of ways and have taken game from squirrels to grouse, to turkey to moose and also used it effectively to stop a burglar. I own but 2 firearms, not counting my muzzleloader, my rifle and my revolver. I need nothing more than those two to handle all of my needs.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

It would be a hard choice between my Winchester Model 70 in .270 and my S&W Model 10-6, 4" nickel in .38 special. I'd probably have to give the nod to the Smith since my dad gave it to me. 




BuckBall said:


> I own but 2 firearms, not counting my muzzleloader, my rifle and my revolver. I need nothing more than those two to handle all of my *needs*.



Now, you know _need_ has little to do with whether to buy another gun or not. 

You can always come up with some reason to get another one.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Savage 223/12 gage O/U. I wish it were a 22/ 20 gage now. Mine has Marbles sights that I installed for better visibility. Good all around firearm.


----------



## Lost River (May 8, 2007)

Without question, my favorite firearm is my old Marlin Mountie .22. I have a fair size collection of guns, but the Model 39 Mountie is my all time favorite.


----------



## vezoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Can I have 2? Savage 22/250, and my 22 mag?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

My favorite still is the Win Model 94, my first BIG rifle.

It's chambered in .32 special, plenty of deer fell to that rifle, and I still carry it as a "brush gun".

DW and I have the "need vs want" discussion from time to time, guns for me and crafts for her.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

My favorite is the first rifle I ever owned. A Marlin model 25 bolt action .22lr. That little rifle and I are old friends. It's the most accurate rifle I've ever owned or used.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

My fav is my Ruger MK77 .243 have used it on deer bear coyote bobcat,you name it that gun has taken it.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Marlin model 1894 lever action in 44 magnum. Love that gun. Only had it less than a year but as soon as I laid hands on it, it just fit. Before that is was a Marlin 336 in 30-30 that used to be my dads. 

I love lever guns, especially in big calibers. Working on getting one in 45-70 right now.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

My .22 mag or Fox sxs. I guess it depends on my mood, I shoot them both a lot.. My SHTF, jump out a window gun will always be my Ithaca 37. 20" barrel, cylinder bore with remington rifle sights on it. The perfect problem solver.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Favorite? I have several depending on what I need it for. 

I would however say I am real partial to my smith model 41 target .22 I can safely say I have more rounds through that particular gun than any other I own.


----------



## Sandspider (Feb 12, 2008)

Though question..... For carrying while hunting it would be a Savage Model 1899 in 250-3000. It belonged to my great uncle, purchased in 1920's. For overall looks and craftsmanship, it would have to be my C. Sharps 1874 Long Range Express rifle in .50 x 2 1/2. It is a beautiful rifle.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

My all time favorite is my Browning Buckmark .22. I've had it for 21 years now and it gets shot several times a week. Even after 100K+ rounds it's still as accurate as when it was new. It has taken hundreds of rabbits, squirrels, tin cans and many vermin of feather and fur over the years.
Many other guns have come and gone but that Buckmark (and my old Mossberg pump) are here to stay. 
I have a Ruger flattop .44 special Blackhawk on order that should rate up there with those two.


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Hard to beat my old 300 savage #99. Was passed down to me from my father.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my model 12 12 ga 
it has taken more deer 
it is a under 110 yard deer slaying machine hold a 3 inch group at 100 yards from the bence thems the cheap slugs no sabots for me

bought it when i was 14 no way it could ever be replaced for what i paid standing in a guys garage after calling on a add in the paper it had been his trap gun and he was moving to a over under

but realy it is a bit of a tough call with my super blackhawk that holds centimental value as it was a wedding present from my wife on our wedding day it hasn't taken the deer the modle 12 has but it has a special place also.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

Mossberg 500 20 ga tackdriver. 1 1/2 groups at 100 yards with Buckhammers.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

For a center fire it is hands down the Winney 94 in 30-30 I got for my 16th birthday. It has bagged a lot of deer for me and devloped a reputation as my slumming gun. Being that when the weather was a wet sticky snow, a rain or any other crappy kind of weather like that I took it hunting and left the nice bolt action guns at home. I'm 62 now and still take that rifle out of the safe to fun shoot as well as hunt on occation.

Shot gun is hands down my Ithaca 37 feather lite 12ga. mod choke. I have more than several shot guns in the safe but the 37 sits up front and is used for most hunting applactions where a shot gun is disired.

 Al


----------



## lorihadams (Mar 12, 2009)

I love my 30.06!


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

How about favorite homemade gun












I built this one 
1 3/64" bore.
89 lbs 
46" long

400 grains of FFG what a blast !


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Favourite hi power rifle is a Browning .270
Favourite rim fire rifle is Browning pump .22
Favourite shotgun would be Marlin 12 guage pump with vent rib modified choke


----------



## Snakeoil (Mar 13, 2005)

Beretta 96 Vertec 40 cal S&W.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My favorite gun is my M1....

...my M1 Carbine
...my M1A
...my M1 Garand


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

tallpaul said:


> Favorite? I have several depending on what I need it for.


This sounds much like me. I've a great many shotguns, rifles, and other such; they are all my favorites in the vacuums they were bought to fill.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't have a favorite gun yet. I am still looking for it. :dance:


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> My favorite gun is my M1....
> 
> ...my M1 Carbine
> ...my M1A
> ...my M1 Garand


Wow.... very nice ...Patton would be proud
I love my garand also.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> My favorite gun is my M1....
> 
> ...my M1 Carbine
> ...my M1A
> ...my M1 Garand


Very nice. How do you like your M1A?


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

My bud took a Swede Mauser I and customed it for me, with a Full Mannilicher made off the old military stock [ cut the previous 26" bbl to 20"], cut the stock to fit my shorter pull, did a trigger job, and replaced the front sight with a Marble Sourdough Brass Sight. Butterknife bold handle 90 deg from bolt, sling.

Handy, hard hitting, flat shooting, nicely slung and very portable 6.5 X 55 Swede, reddish original stock, Karl Gustav Gewehr Fabriken 1919 Model. It is a Classic with history, grace and function [ oh yeah, my handloads too ]. Carry it everywhere, in and out of griz country.

DG


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

My favorite hunting rifle is a Winchester Model 70 Classic 300 Win Mag stainless with a synthetic stock and Leopold scope.

Its big enough for the game here, its a flat shooter, and virtually indestructable. Ammo isnt cheap but better than some.

Andy


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Murray in ME said:


> Very nice. How do you like your M1A?


I consider the M1A to be an improved M1 Garand. (John Garand designed both rifles) Basically, they are the same firearm except the Garand loads with a clip and the M1A loads with a magazine. Of course, they are different calibers too.

What I like about the M1A is its simplicity in design and operation and its strength (ie, no plastic, polymer or aluminum). It is simple to field strip and is very dependable under all conditions. The rifle is far more accurate than I am.


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

remington model 700 bdl classic in 22-250 is my favorite, i may miss with it tomorrow but to this day i have never missed anything i ever shot at with it. its the most accurate gun that i ever pulled the trigger on, i have killed almost every thing from a blackbird to a deer with it. if i can see it, its as good as dead at pull of the trigger, longest shot so far just lil over 500 yards on deer.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> I consider the M1A to be an improved M1 Garand. (John Garand designed both rifles) Basically, they are the same firearm except the Garand loads with a clip and the M1A loads with a magazine. Of course, they are different calibers too.
> 
> What I like about the M1A is its simplicity in design and operation and its strength (ie, no plastic, polymer or aluminum). It is simple to field strip and is very dependable under all conditions. The rifle is far more accurate than I am.


I agree with you about the M1A being an improved Garand. I think you made a good choice picking it over an AR, although the AR is also a good rifle.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Murray in ME said:


> I agree with you about the M1A being an improved Garand. I think you made a good choice picking it over an AR, although the AR is also a good rifle.


Oh who knows, there still may be an AR-15 in my future. But, I'm going to have to come to terms with the idea of "plastic guns. " I guess I'm too old fashion to accept the use of plastic and polymers in firearms.

The funny thing is, when I got my M1A I could not even stand the plastic hand guard it had on it. So, I found myself a walnut hand guard and put that one on it.


----------



## cajunmeadows (Jan 10, 2009)

I love my colt 1919A1 .45
I also like my mossberg 500 12gauge , the only shotgun I hunt with.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Probably the first rifle I ever owned...A Winchester 9422 lever action in .22. Cheap and accurate and dependable


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

A friend came up with the correct rear sight for my winchester 68 .22, so for a while it will be my favorite, then i'll probably rekindle my affair with the pump .22..:icecream:


----------

